#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Матрица

## Ased

Я правда не знаю был ли уже это культовый фильм выдвинут на звание Буддийского фильма или его уже обсуждали тут, но навсякий случай запощю еще раз. 

Итак матрица вполне достойна носить звание Буддийского фильма, если не считать некую адоптированность сюжета и самого фильма под западную аудиторию, в основе фильма все же лежит некая форма Буддийского мировозрения. Вся первая часть пронизанна идеей о просветелнии, спасении живых существ от плена невежества и страданий. Также показанна вся суть существующей системы и принцип ее отношения к людям. А самое главное есть некая эпичность и глобальность всего происходящего. Четко прослеживается кармический закон и его суть в сюжете, можно увидеть во второй части, ну а в третьей наверное концовка несет в себе очень много смысла и не сама драка нео со смитом, а их диалоги, вобщем на мой взгляд в этом фильме много Буддийского. А как считаете вы?

----------


## Ersh

Абсолютно небуддийский фильм. Утверждается, что за ощущаемой реальностью есть какая-то другая. Просто напихали псевдовосточной философии в кино.

----------


## Николай Г.

> Абсолютно не буддийский фильм...


Не стоит торопиться с такими выводами.
Фильм заставляет думать, что-то искать, нащупывать истину... нуу пусть даже для того, у кого есть стремление искать. Так же как лекции Ошо дают толчок к поискам, но не дают твердой методологии и ученичества.



> Все к чему ты прикасаешься учит тебя Дао


 ...сказал учитель.
И дело не в том буддийский этот фильм или нет, а в том ощущаешь ли ты себя влюбленным или избранным. Готов ли ты найти то, что нашел в свое время Будда?

----------


## Huandi

Есть фильмы в стиле киберпанка (про виртуальную реальность), которые гораздо ближе к буддизму. 

Забыл название одного - может кто напомнит? Там все вещи, под конец, в действительности оказались коробками со штрихкодами.

А вообще, тема берет начало еще от "Футурологического конгресса" Станислава Лема. Может и что-то раньше было, но я не знаю.

----------


## Socalledi

Да, я тоже смотрел. Это фильм Джона Карпентера - названия тоже не помню. Ну и Лем - понятное дело. Всё из серии "нас программируют".

----------


## Ased

А как же взаимосвязь всех событий фильма, вспомните концовку третьего эпизода, есть в ней что то эпичное, что то глобальное, создается ощущение что так и должно быть. Когда Неов первой части в конце увидел матрицу такой какая она есть, разве не анология с просветление, а последняя сцена третьей части когда нео идет сражаться со смитом, идет дождь, гроза и чуствуется что вот он момент истины, сейчас решается судьба мира и всех населяющих его существ (живых). Я такого ни от одного фильма не испытывал, ну разве что только весна, лето, зима и снова весна Ким Ку Дука. Это наводит меня на субъективную мысль, что есть в матрице Буддийская основа.

Насколько я знаю братья Вачёвски ни раз сами говорили, что взяли идею у Буддистов, а на главную роль выбрали Киано Ривса, главного Буддиста голивуда, слишком много совпадений, чтоб быть случайностью.

----------


## Санников

> А как же взаимосвязь всех событий фильма, вспомните концовку третьего эпизода, есть в ней что то эпичное, что то глобальное, создается ощущение что так и должно быть. Когда Неов первой части в конце увидел матрицу такой какая она есть, разве не анология с просветление, а последняя сцена третьей части когда нео идет сражаться со смитом, идет дождь, гроза и чуствуется что вот он момент истины, сейчас решается судьба мира и всех населяющих его существ (живых). Я такого ни от одного фильма не испытывал, ну разве что только весна, лето, зима и снова весна Ким Ку Дука. Это наводит меня на субъективную мысль, что есть в матрице Буддийская основа.
> 
> Насколько я знаю братья Вачёвски ни раз сами говорили, что взяли идею у Буддистов, а на главную роль выбрали Киано Ривса, главного Буддиста голивуда, слишком много совпадений, чтоб быть случайностью.


ИМХО, кто хочет снимать фильм про буддизм, снимает фильм про буддизм. Захотел Бертолуччи снять про Будду - снял "Маленького Будду", захотел Скорцезе снять про ЕСДЛ - снял "Кундуна". Захотели Вачевски снять фантастическо-футурстический боевик - сняли "Матрицу". Все просто по-моему. Не надо искать морских глубин в стакане воды.

----------

Эделизи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> А вообще, тема берет начало еще от "Футурологического конгресса" Станислава Лема. Может и что-то раньше было, но я не знаю.


От того-то фильма "матрица" вызывает такой восторженный визг в основном именно у молодежи не читавшей книжек.

ИМХО: Матрица как кино = полное г. и как идея - тоже полное г. Но компьютеры ага.. рисовали красиво )

----------


## Ased

> От того-то фильма "матрица" вызывает такой восторженный визг в основном именно у молодежи не читавшей книжек.
> 
> ИМХО: Матрица как кино = полное г. и как идея - тоже полное г. Но компьютеры ага.. рисовали красиво )


Ниче вы не понимаете в высоком исскустве.  :Smilie: 

Матрица это фильм информационного века, и не важно откуда информацию извлекать, важно что она дает людям этот филм посмотревшим. А по поводу боевика, то это вина Американцев, они привыкли ко всякой бредятине типа паук/змея/акула/ машина/муравьи/лифт/дом убийцы и прочая бредятина в этом стиле, а также Роки, Рэмбо, Кикбоксер, Скалолаз и прочии боевики, вот и не напрягался голливуд, чтоб выдумывать новую формулу успеха и хорошую идею поместил в оболочку типично Американского тупого боевика. А идею хаять преступно, ведь она Буддийская, сами Вачевски об этом сказали, так что тут дело тонкое.

----------


## Ондрий

Что дает зрителям этот фильм? 1.5 минуты сногсшибательного монолога Морфиуса (или как там звали этого негра?) о том, что "все не такое каким оно кажецо"? Гениальная мысль... и оставшийся фильм показывает то, как кто-то с кем-то мочицо и чета там пытаецо освободить.. Очередной западный синдром Мессии, даставший уже до печенок.

В чем "буддийскость"  идеи шматрицы? В том, что видимость==иллюзия? Ниразу не буддийская... скорее маявадинская. Суть не в фильме (он ужасен со всех точек зрения, не хочу его обсуждать - его ляпы, тупость сюжета завязанного на техногенных мифах и бреде  \зачем надо драцо с вирт. существами? зачем нужен иллюзорный телефон для отключения от матрицы? почему нельзя просто вынуть из башки штепсель? и т.д. и т.п. а ведь на ЭТОМ и замешан сюжет, которого впрочем и нет вовсе\ ), суть в другом - что примитивная идея выдается за некое откровение для необразованной молодежи...

Ну наверное для них это и есть откровение, раз такая реакция...

----------


## Zom

Матрица буддийская в идее о том, что "мир на самом деле не такой, каким кажется".

А кстати в 3й части Нео достиг джханы -)

----------


## Huandi

> Матрица буддийская в идее о том, что "мир на самом деле не такой, каким кажется".


В буддизме то как раз  идея совсем другая - "за тем, каким мир кажется, нет никакой реальной подложки".

----------


## Ондрий

> А кстати в 3й части Нео достиг джханы -)


Скорее приход у него случился...

----------


## Спокойный

> В буддизме то как раз  идея совсем другая - "за тем, каким мир кажется, нет никакой реальной подложки".


И ложки.

----------


## Ased

> Что дает зрителям этот фильм? 1.5 минуты сногсшибательного монолога Морфиуса (или как там звали этого негра?) о том, что "все не такое каким оно кажецо"? Гениальная мысль... и оставшийся фильм показывает то, как кто-то с кем-то мочицо и чета там пытаецо освободить.. Очередной западный синдром Мессии, даставший уже до печенок.
> 
> В чем "буддийскость" идеи шматрицы? В том, что видимость==иллюзия? Ниразу не буддийская... скорее маявадинская. Суть не в фильме (он ужасен со всех точек зрения, не хочу его обсуждать - его ляпы, тупость сюжета завязанного на техногенных мифах и бреде \зачем надо драцо с вирт. существами? зачем нужен иллюзорный телефон для отключения от матрицы? почему нельзя просто вынуть из башки штепсель? и т.д. и т.п. а ведь на ЭТОМ и замешан сюжет, которого впрочем и нет вовсе\ ), суть в другом - что примитивная идея выдается за некое откровение для необразованной молодежи...
> 
> Ну наверное для них это и есть откровение, раз такая реакция...


Мне кажеться вы слишком категоричны. Не стоит рубить с плеча и воспринимать весь сюжет буквально. Если абстрагироваться от голливудского бреда и некоторых бессмысленных сцен фильма, типа бессмысленных драк, которых во второй части огромное колличество, то в этом фильме можно найти много смысла, и разглядеть за всем фундаментальную идею, некую квинсенстенцию восточной мудрости, без догм и категорий. Вот несколько фактов на эту тему:

Мир иллюзия в широком смысле этой фразы, факт! Личность всегда борится с системой ибо они диалектичные противоположности друг друга, факт! Осознание своей изначальной природы, может привести к появлению сиддхи, факт! Человеческое существование обусловлено кармой, факт! Нео умер, потомучто это было неизбежно, факт!  :Smilie: 

И несомненно легендарная фраза. "Не пытайся согнуть ложку, это невозможно! Это не ложка гнется, все дело в тебе!" А?  :Smilie:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Санников

2 Ased
"Квинсенстенцией восточной мудрости" в "Матрице" и не пахнет. Это как жвачка со вкусом арбуза. Кто пробовал арбуз, разве будет восхищаться вкусом жвачки?

----------


## Skyku

> Насколько я знаю братья Вачёвски ни раз сами говорили, что взяли идею у Буддистов


В первой части они и дали подсказку (в какой книге Нео прячет диски). Утрировано "Матрица" это экранизация идеи симулякра Ж. Бодрияра.
Так что если и высматривать параллели, то между философией посмодерна и буддизмом.




> Мир иллюзия в широком смысле этой фразы, факт!


А сами факты - также иллюзия в широком смысле этой фразы  :Smilie: 




> Личность всегда борится с системой ибо они диалектичные противоположности друг друга, факт!


Совершенно не факт, потому что личность во многом и есть - продукт системы.
О "бредовости" же диалектики Гегеля в интернете уже немало информации.  :Smilie: 




> Нео умер, потомучто это было неизбежно, факт!


По сценарию к-фильма  :Smilie: 
Мало того, третья часть вообще скопирована с христианских повествований об Иисусе  :Smilie: 
Оказалось то что все "буддийские" методы Нео в первых двух к победе не привели. И вот, в третьей части наконец выясняется самый действенный метод - христианский. Архитектор то и указал(во второй части) на эту разницу между Нео и его предыдущими "воплощениями".

Так что Матрица - фильм о торжестве христианской жертвенности над всякими там идеями иллюзий, самомознания, симулякров и проч.
 :Wink:

----------

Вадик (24.10.2014)

----------


## Socalledi

Skyku, Гегель не злой и не бредовый. Просто время наше такое глючное, что везде то глюки, то война с глюками.

----------


## Skyku

> Skyku, Гегель не злой и не бредовый.


Про злой, и не писал такого. А насчет бредовости уже приводил на этом форуме "великие" его идеи.
В диалектике не было ничего такого сверх-великого до Гегеля. А Гегель попытался возвеличить.
Попытка провалилась, оказалась полезной только для догматизма. А привычка вворачивать для весу "диалектичные противоположности" - осталась

----------


## Huandi

Гегель является реалистом, он ближе к какой-нибудь вайшешике (даже без ньяи) то есть это, по сути, антибуддизм.

----------


## Skyku

> Гегель является реалистом


Насколько мне известно, реалистом его сделал Маркс, или кто-то там позже.
А фундамент у него был - идеалистический. Поэтому то забавно как из идеалистической диалектики сделали потом - материалистическую, и при этом оставили Гегеля как отца  :Smilie: 

Абсолютный идеализм Гегеля

----------


## Huandi

Абсолютный (объективный) идеализм и есть разновидность реализма.
Реализм это такой идеализм, где идеи имеют реальность не только субъективно, но и объективно.

----------


## Ased

> Абсолютный (объективный) идеализм и есть разновидность реализма.
> Реализм это такой идеализм, где идеи имеют реальность не только субъективно, но и объективно.


Ну так ведь все правильно, так и должно быть, разве нет?

И вообще диалектика Гегеля это одно, а вот диалектика Платона совсем другое. В основе лежит космический закон единства и борьбы противоположностей, я думаю этого никто отрицать не будет. Система и личность противоположны, но в то же время являются единым целым и не могут существовать друг без друга, их развитие тесно взаимосвязано, но они сами не в состоянии это осознать и борются друг с другом вечно. Так же как и поряд с хаосом, смерть и жизнь, добро и зло. Суть в том что все это иллюзия, но осознание этого не возможно из крайних состояний, это все игра ума и в тоже время это реально для того, кто это видит, но иллюзорно впринципе.

----------


## Huandi

Что должно быть, где, у кого?

----------


## Ased

> Что должно быть, где, у кого?


У разумного человека

----------


## Huandi

Что именно должно быть? Пишите развернуто - я Ваши мысли не читаю  :Smilie: .

----------


## Ased

Когда человек смотрит на мир с позиции объективного идеализма не впадая в крайности и не создавая линейных или наоборот через чур запутанных построений, не проявляя субъективизм и склонность к проявлению неразумного эммоционального подхода к сложным многомерным процессам, где подобный подход несомненно приведет к ошибке и создаст ложный вектор развития и ложную цель. Объективность это то с помощью чего можно исключить ошибку на основе личностных мотиваций любого рода, однако абсолютная объективность доступна только просветленным. В данном контексте не стоит понимать объективность линейно.

Извините если слишком сложно объясняю свою позицию, мне так проще понять самого себя.  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Объективность это то с помощью чего можно исключить ошибку


"Объективность" в "объективном идеализме" не означает "правильность". А означает именно некое  бытие идей, помимо индивидуального ума (умов). То есть, реалисты полагают, что идеи как-то существуют и вне индивидуальных сознаний - в Боге, в эфире, или вообще не объясняя как, главное, что понятия\идеи существуют истинно, а не только в индивидуальном воображении.

Почитайте тут:
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Реализм (философия)

----------


## Ased

Верно подмечено, я подразумевал правильность, хотя и не отрицал бытие идеи вне индивидума, в Буддизме такое есть и называется алая виджняна или дхармакайя как угодно.

----------


## Huandi

В буддизме такого нет. В буддизме идеи\понятия есть воображение, кальпана. Алаявиджняна и дхармакая это "как угодно", но не это  :Smilie: .

----------


## Ased

Сори за офтоп, но надо

Алая виджняна (санскр.– «аккумулированное сознание»), в индийской философии, особый вид сознания, в котором хранятся «семена» всех предыдущих опытов. 

Концепция алаявиджняны имеет весьма древнее происхождение. Можно предположить, в частности, что модель алаявиджняны уже различима на самой ранней стадии эволюции понятия «непроявленного» (авьякта) у санкхьяиков, когда оно означает еще не первоматерию мира (Пракрити), но скорее внутреннее ядро индивида, которое не рождается, не стареет, не закабаляется и не умирает вместе с «внешним человеком». Именно так можно понимать трактовку «непроявленного» в философии учителя Будды санкхьяика Арада Каламы, как она представлена в Буддачарите Ашвагхоши. Ближайший исток алаявиджняны – концепция сознания (виджняна), разрабатывавшаяся в Абхидхармических текстах классического буддизма. 

*Учение об алаявиджняне вполне сложилось уже ко времени составления Ланкаватара-сутры (3–4 вв.), где оно обозначается и просто как «сознание» (читта). Здесь «аккумулированное сознание» находится в «диалектическом» отношении с «семенами» действий (биджа): оно и не отделимо от них, и не связано с ними, не «пропитано» ими, но «обернуто» ими; сравнивается с чистой одеждой, которая загрязняется ими, но не «окрашивается» в их цвет. Еще более популярная аналогия в Ланкаватара-сутре уподобляет «аккумулированное сознание» безмятежному океану, поверхность которого лишь воздымается в виде гребней волн ветрами чувственного мира. Алаявиджняна рассматривается и в другом раннем сочинении йогачары, близком в своем диалогическом жанре праджняпарамитской литературе – Самнидхинирмочана (Разъяснение тайного смысла), датируемым началом 4 в. У классиков виджнянавады алаявиджняна входит в целый ряд классификаций.* 

Так, в раннем трактате Асанги Абхидхарма-самуччая (Выжимки из Абхидхармы) она рассматривается с «таковостью» (татхата) и тремя уровнями реальности. В его же произведении Махаяна-санграха алаявиджняна – «сознание-вместилище» – обстоятельно исследуется: «аккумулированное сознание» хранит «отпечатки» (васана) последствий прошлого опыта индивида, как в некоем «складе» в виде «семян», которым предстоит прорасти в будущем опыте. Оно является условием функционирования «активного сознания», происходящего в результате действия пяти чувств и менталитета-манаса, которое, в свою очередь, оставляет «отпечатки», возвращающиеся в «аккумулированное сознание» и там «прорастающие», и, таким образом, то, что считается индивидом, оказывается постоянно изменяющейся конфигурацией двух взаимообусловленных «сознаний». Кроме шести указанных видов сознания (сознания пяти чувств и ума-манаса), имеется самосознание, характеризуемое как «загрязненный ум» (клишта-манас), благодаря аберрациям которого алаявиджняна мыслится как реальное Эго и даже «субстанциальное Я», наподобие брахманистского Атмана. Согласно Асанге, алаявиджняна является таким же кинетическим и «бессубстанциальным» феноменом, как и любой поток сознания, с теми отличиями, что ему приписывается аккумулятивная функция и оно непостижимо для «обычных людей». Понятие алаявиджняны занимает важное место и в трактате Асанги Йогачарабхуми (Ступени восхождения в истине йогачары). 

У Васубандху синонимами алаявиджняны выступают «мышление» (читта), «корневое сознание» (мулявиджняна), «корневое мышление» (мулячитта). В Тримшике (Тридцатистишье), одном из его стихотворных трактатов, резюмирующих учение виджнянавады, различаются три уровня трансформации сознания в мире (следует помнить, что, согласно виджнянавадинам, помимо сознания ничто другое подлинной реальностью не обладает): алаявиджняна возглавляет их иерархию, в которую после нее включаются «мыслительное сознание» (мановиджняна) и «активное сознание» (правриттивиджняна). Аккумулированное сознание характеризуется как «вызревание» (випака) семян прошлого опыта; оно содержит осознание неизвестных в этом рождении объектов и мест, всегда соотнесено с осязанием, вниманием, знанием, концептуализациями и намерениями; соответствующее ему чувство – безразличие, оно не затемнено аффектами и нераскрыто, непроявлено (авьякрита) с точки зрения непосредственных результатов, и аналогичным образом непроявлены и соотнесенные с ней осязание и т.п.; оно уподобляется потоку воды и прекращает свое функционирование с достижением совершенства-архатства. Второй уровень сознания, укорененный в алаявиджняне, наделен уже проявленностью и полностью аффектирован. Хотя сам Васубандху в этом трактате однозначно ясно не определяет характер взаимоотношений алаявиджняны с третьим уровнем сознания, указание на них можно усмотреть в том стихе, где говорится, что их взаимодействие является источником субъектно-объектных «раздвоений» (викальпа) в сознании, обусловливающих, в конечном счете, сансарное существование и страдание. 

Позднее концепцию алаявиджняны обсуждали комментатор Асанги – Парамартха (5–6 вв.), комментатор Васубандху – Стхирамати (6 в.), а также современник Стхирамати – Дхармапала (прежде всего в Виджняптиматрасиддхи), Дхармакирти (в Праманаварттике); последний сопоставлял «аккумулированное сознание» с «аффектированным» умом-манасом (клишта-манас). 

Махаянасанграха была переведена в 6 в. на китайский язык Парамартхой и стала основополагающим текстом для основанной Куйцзи школы Фасян-цзун (7–8 вв.). Среди китайских йогачаров следует выделить известного историка и философа Сюаньцзана (602–664), разработавшего концепцию восьмого вида сознания – того, что несет ответственность за отождествление «аккумулированного сознания» с «субстанциональным эго», но не подозревает, что алаявиджняна на деле не отличается от тех семян будущего опыта, которые в нем хранятся.

----------


## Huandi

> Сори за офтоп, но надо


Алаявиджняна НИКАКОГО отношения к объективному идеализму не имеет. К субъективному и критическому - имеет. К объективному - не имеет. Прежде, чем спорить на форуме, пожалуйста, изучите предмет - не отнимайте время у людей.

----------


## Ased

> Алаявиджняна НИКАКОГО отношения к объективному идеализму не имеет. К субъективному и критическому - имеет. К объективному - не имеет. Прежде, чем спорить на форуме, пожалуйста, изучите предмет - не отнимайте время у людей.


Мое мнение значения не имеет, а вот мнение тех кто в этом разбирается хорошо, имеет. разве вот это статья не доказывает отношение предмета дисскусии к объективному идеализму, на мой взгляд доказывает.

P.S. Я не могу отнять у людей время, если им это не интересно они просто не будут читать этот топик.

----------


## Huandi

Я как раз в этом разбираюсь хорошо.




> . разве вот это статья не доказывает отношение предмета дисскусии к объективному идеализму


Нет, не доказывает  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ased

Тогда я окончательно запутался, что есть объективность.  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

"Объективный" в "объективном идеализме" означает - реально, вне субъективного воображения, помимо мышления конкретных индивидов. Несколько утрируя, такой пример - идеи для реалистов нечто вроде облачков, которые плавают в "эфире", откуда индивиды могут их "скачивать" в себя, или подключаться к ним. Заодно, и "абсолютный" в "абсолютном идеализме" не означает его абсолютную идеалистичность, а означает наличие и важность в его метафизике некоего абсолюта (Бога).

----------


## Skyku

> В основе лежит космический закон единства и борьбы противоположностей, я думаю этого никто отрицать не будет.


Как раз не только я, а и многие критики Гегеля вполне спокойно отрицают  :Smilie: 
Этот закон построен на вольном вычленении "единства", "противоположности" и "борьбы".
А значит всегда можно найти ему подтверждение. И при желании - опровержение. То есть закона никакого нет, а есть просто - словотворчество.




> Система и личность противоположны


Точно так же будет верным - 
система и личность составляют одно целое, и являются продолжением друг друга.




> сами не в состоянии это осознать и борются друг с другом вечно.


и не борются они, а лишь меняют взаиморасположение. И не вечно  :Smilie: 




> Суть в том что все это иллюзия


суть в том что диалектика Гегеля и есть - поэтизированная иллюзия.

Примерно как - астрологический гороскоп должен составляться из общих фраз, чтобы побольше читателей могли встретить близкое и родное.

И только профи астрологи рискуют говорить конкретное.
Так вот, утрировано, Гегель *не* профи в философии  :Smilie: 
По моему скромному мнению.

----------


## Socalledi

Да, нет, Skyku, всё ОК - Вы ведь такой не первый. Начал ругаться шопенгауэр. Тут просто надо понять несколько простых фатов:

1) Уместность гегелевской мысли в своё время и в том контексте.

2) Её влиятельность. Из гегелевской теории вырос марксизм и дарвинизм. Кроме того, на оппозиции возникла волюнтаристская метафизика: Шопенгауэр-Ницше.

3) Уровень проработки материала Гегелем весьма высок.

4) Идеи Гегеля не исчерпываются их "шаблонными" интерпретациями, но являются многозначными.

5) (Для Хуанди) "Антибуддизм" Гегеля - это такая же его интерпретация как и его "буддизм". Просто надо акцентировать диалектическую методологию в ущерб онтологическим интерпретациям.

Фенька в том, что такие философии как гегелевская приложимы ко множеству их интерпретаций. Трепета особого он и у меня не вызывает, но сильно ругаться тоже не вижу смысла. Повторюсь, просто у нас сегодня голова пухнет от изобилия идей и их интерпретаций.

----------


## Ased

> Как раз не только я, а и многие критики Гегеля вполне спокойно отрицают 
> Этот закон построен на вольном вычленении "единства", "противоположности" и "борьбы".
> А значит всегда можно найти ему подтверждение. И при желании - опровержение. То есть закона никакого нет, а есть просто - словотворчество.
> 
> Точно так же будет верным - 
> система и личность составляют одно целое, и являются продолжением друг друга.


А вам не кажется что Гегель ничего не выдумывал, он просто подметил и выразил человеческим языком существующие законы окружающего нас мира и космоса. И они вполне  реальны для тех кто живет в этом мире.




> Примерно как - астрологический гороскоп должен составляться из общих фраз, чтобы побольше читателей могли встретить близкое и родное.


нет это совсем другое

----------


## Skyku

> Фенька в том, что такие философии как гегелевская приложимы ко множеству их интерпретаций. Трепета особого он и у меня не вызывает, но сильно ругаться тоже не вижу смысла.


Да я вобщем и не на него ругаюсь  :Smilie: 
А на забывающих указанную Вами феньку.

Считаю что к философской системе также должно быть применимым попперовская "фальсифицируемость".




> А вам не кажется что Гегель ничего не выдумывал, он просто подметил и выразил человеческим языком существующие законы окружающего нас мира и космоса.


Гегель - это прежде всего бренд. Потому и "подметил законы".
В Кока-коле давно нет коки, однако ж - бренд то какой  :Smilie: 




> 1) Уместность гегелевской мысли в своё время и в том контексте.


Да, полностью согласен.
Вот потому по прошествии времени, появлении критиков, "проверок" другими философами - уже не совсем уместен.

Вот разве Декарт - плохой философ? По моему весьма крут. Но после рассуждений Юма повторять за Декартом как очевидное - "Я мыслю следовательно существую" считаю неуместным. Не ко времени и т.д.
Так и с Гегелем, последователей "ругаю", а не его.
Настырно предлагаю избавиться им от очарованности брендом "Гегель".   :Smilie:

----------


## Socalledi

> Вот разве Декарт - плохой философ? По моему весьма крут. Но после рассуждений Юма повторять за Декартом как очевидное - "Я мыслю следовательно существую" считаю неуместным. Не ко времени и т.д.
> Так и с Гегелем, последователей "ругаю", а не его.
> Настырно предлагаю избавиться им от очарованности брендом "Гегель".


Cogito ergo sum!!!

Философия - это не только мировоззрение и не только метафизика. Прежде всего, это великое искусство. Например, как только Павел примет Декарта, он изменится. Как только Вы примете Гегеля, Вы тоже изменитесь. Как только я приму карму общества - я изменюсь. Прошлого нет, будущего нет (посторонним не читать - я постоянно лгу).

----------


## Huandi

> 5) (Для Хуанди) "Антибуддизм" Гегеля - это такая же его интерпретация как и его "буддизм".


Гегель намного более близок позиции тех реалистов, с которыми буддисты вели столетние споры. Я имел в виду только это.




> Просто надо акцентировать диалектическую методологию в ущерб онтологическим интерпретациям.


Диалектика Гегеля это, во многом, игра словами немецкого языка.

----------


## Socalledi

> Диалектика Гегеля это, во многом, игра словами немецкого языка.


Это истинная правда, как и то, что зависимое возикновение - это во многом игра словами санскрита. Одним из важнейших видов анализа сущности по Чандракирти является именно семантический анализ. Это наиболее трудный вид анализа сущности.

----------


## Huandi

> что зависимое возикновение - это во многом игра словами санскрита.


А вот это нет.  :Smilie: 




> Одним из важнейших видов анализа сущности по Чандракирти является именно семантический анализ.


Да, есть такое - вот на дхарма.орг.ру обсуждаем, как раз - он делает вывод на основании разных значений слова "упадана". Это типичная паралогика.  Для меня этот автор неавторитетен.

----------


## Socalledi

> Для меня этот автор неавторитетен.


Да, я об этом я помню. 

У нас в верхней части форума (что такое ж.с.) дело понемного движется к тому, чтобы эту тему затронуть. Не знаю, доживём ли.

Суть в том, что анализ сущности позволяет понять её "вечную" природу. Т.е. неизменность. Это как раз и ведёт к пониманию неописуемости взаимозависимости языком сущности. Древне-индийская диалектика, а актуальна когда угодно.

----------


## Huandi

> Суть в том, что анализ сущности позволяет понять её "вечную" природу. Т.е. неизменность. Это как раз и ведёт к пониманию неописуемости взаимозависимости языком сущности. Древне-индийская диалектика, а актуальна когда угодно.


Не вижу тут диалектики (в гегелевском смысле) - обычная логика.

----------


## Socalledi

Да, правильнее сказать Фихте-Гегель. Подробно сейчас не готов. Кратко, любая осознанная деятельность осуществляется агодаря alter ego, которое, есесно, ранее было положено из себя же. Результатом оказыватся деятельный акт, формирующий действительность. Однако,  различие сущностей остаётся лишь на уровне понятий, и не затрагивает действительности. Относительной природой реальности, таким образом оказывается действительность, а абсолютной - отсутствие сущности.

----------


## Huandi

Отсутствие сущности, как это можно понять у Нагарджуны, есть трансцендентально-феноменологическая установка - когда понятие о транцендентной реальности (ноумене) убрано из мышления.

----------


## Socalledi

Именно так! К этому есть несколько ходов. Донца мы с Вами читали, хоть вы и ругались на хорошего человека. Лично мне видится наиблее глубоким ход - ч-з семантический анализ, однако это и наиболее трудный анализ, т.к. надо очень тонко понимать семантику. Мне лично пока рановато.

----------


## Huandi

> Донца мы с Вами читали, хоть вы и ругались на хорошего человека.


Человек он может и хороший, даже не сомневаюсь. Но текст его переводов часто просто ставит в тупик - непонятен (из русского текста) логический ход рассуждения. Сплошь какие-то двусмысленности, и непонятно к чему относящиеся "к тому", "следует", "поэтому".

----------


## Ased

ВАм не кажется что следует обратить внимание как нас разность все великих идей и философий, так и на их общьность. Все великие идеи в суте свои идут к одному, ответить на вечные вопросы и познать окружающий нас мир и саму человеческую сущьность. Все филоссофы ставили перед собой вопрос, как устроен мир, откуда он появился, откуда появились мы и каково наше предназначение. Буддизм не исключение, и хотя многие начинают вопить и кричать, что Буддизм не занимается этими вопросами, буддизм ведет к освобождению по средством практики данной Буддой, но если абстрогироваться от конкретики и посмотреть сверху на происходящее, то можно увидить, что это такая же предложенная людям форма мировозрения. Сдесь четко видно, что Буддизм объясняет устройство мира со своей точки зрения, доказывая правильность такого взгляда сложной многоуровневой религиозной философией и различными духовными практиками. Но по сути это еще одна модель предложенная людям. И тут не важно правильная она или нет, люди на начальных этапах духовного пути, видят только лишь модель устройсва мира, которую Буддизм может им предложить. Грубо говоря можно привести такой пример. Человек спрашивет Буддиста, что есть бытие, тот отвечает все обусловленное существование т.е. бытие есть страдание. Человек говорит ага. Далее тот же человек спрашивает Христианина, что есть бытие, тот отвечает быти есть царствие божие на небе и на земле и царстиве лукавого в аду, грешники в ад, праведники в рай. Далее тот же индивид спрашивает ученого как устроен мир? а тот ему говорит ну мир состоит из атомов, молекул, и более мелких частиц, взаимодействующих между собой, и т.д. Вот пример такой модели со стороны. Поэтому можно подумать и сделать вывод что познать одно учение изнутри нельзя, нужно обязательно получить еще и абстрактное представление о нем, почмотрев на него как бы со стороны.




> "Объективный" в "объективном идеализме" означает - реально, вне субъективного воображения, помимо мышления конкретных индивидов. Несколько утрируя, такой пример - идеи для реалистов нечто вроде облачков, которые плавают в "эфире", откуда индивиды могут их "скачивать" в себя, или подключаться к ним. Заодно, и "абсолютный" в "абсолютном идеализме" не означает его абсолютную идеалистичность, а означает наличие и важность в его метафизике некоего абсолюта (Бога).


Я понял, напишу как есть. Просто мое понимание объективности отличается и от Гегелеского и от многих других. Сейчас я о нем расскажу. Давайте рассуждать логично. Можно выделить два типа объективности.

1. Объективность относительная. Это объективность некоторых процессов, которые свойственны отдельно взятой ситуации, явлению, месту или времени.
Напривем таким процессом может быть явление гравитации. Закон гравитации подметил человек, но от этого он не перестал быть объективным. Объективность его в том, что тобы мы не думали и не хотели, как бы не кричали что гравитации нет, мы в нее не верим или не пытались преставить что мы можем взять и влететь или наклонить стакан с водой и вода не выльется, ничего от этого не изменится и сила гравитации всеравно притянет нас к земле в случае падения с высоты и вода все равно выльется из стакана, если его перевернуть. Вот это объективность и от нас тут ничего не завивст. Мы конешно можем там попытаться с помощью специальных устройств или особых психо-физических способностей повлиять на этот процесс, но это уже другой момент. А так закон работает не зависимо от нашего желания или нежеоания, от того видим мы это или не видим. Относительность этого оьъективного процесса в том, что он действует только лишь в отдельно взятом локусе, например на луне действие этого закона совсем другое, хотя суть его остается не изменной. А есть места, где этот закон в силу разных причин вообще не работате или его там просто нет, атм действуют другие "законы".

2. Объективность абсолютная, тут все просто, есть законы которые действуют всегда и везде, независимо ни от кого и ни от чего или их действие практически неизменно никогда и нигде, но могут встречаться частные случаи. Такими законами обычно называют космические или вселенские законы. в Индуизме эта идея очень сильна. Само слово Индуизм переводится как сатананадхарма - извечный порядок или закон. Считается, что закон не имеет четкого начала или завершения, это абсолютный, объективный закон, который был всегда и будет всегда независимо от людей или других разумных существ.

Так вот в рамках этого представления я делаю вывод, что алая-виджняна это некое место в пространстве или само пространство, в котором содержится вся существующая информация о вселенной и ее устройстве, а также о существах ее населяющих, все события, которые когда либо происходили и все событиях, которые могут произойти или произойдут. Она также как закон объективна и существует помима нашего желания, однако ее существование относительно объективно, так как мир може меняться и на какое то время может и не быть информации вообще. Но это есть в законе и значит сама алая-виджняня будет возникать как только возникнут способствующие этому условия.

Вот моя позиция по этому вопросу, не могу сказать точно насколько она далека от Гегеля и от других философов и к каким идеям она ближе всего. Могу лишь сказать, что недавно был на ретрите Оле Нидала, где он сказал, что пространство есть информация. Это был момент когда я еще раз убедился в верности своих убеждений на этот счет.

P.S. Не удаляйте этот оффтоп пожалуйсто, он может быть кому-то интересен.  :Smilie:

----------


## Socalledi

> Вот моя позиция по этому вопросу, не могу сказать точно насколько она далека от Гегеля и от других философов и к каким идеям она ближе всего.


Скиентизм. Это ещё одна небудийская т.з. Типа все помрём и обратимся в информацию. Да Вам-то лично не пофигу на эту информацию?  :Frown:

----------


## Николай Г.

Буддизм не объясняет устройство мира, он объясняет устройство ОБЪЯСНЕНИЯ его!

----------


## Socalledi

Я думаю, что всё же объясняет, но подчёркивает относительность любых объяснений. Поэтому в одном случае пригодны они объяснения, в другом - другие. Ведь люди и др. существа находятся в разных ситуациях, соответственно и мир предстаёт для них по-разному. для разных видений мира требуются разные объяснения.

----------


## Ased

> Скиентизм. Это ещё одна небудийская т.з. Типа все помрём и обратимся в информацию. Да Вам-то лично не пофигу на эту информацию?


Не Скиентизм является исключительно научным мировозрением и хотя я признаю что наука многое может, но признаю что наука все таки имеет свой предел и не может объяснить некоторые события и явления, а также человеческое сознание.




> Я думаю, что всё же объясняет, но подчёркивает относительность любых объяснений. Поэтому в одном случае пригодны они объяснения, в другом - другие. Ведь люди и др. существа находятся в разных ситуациях, соответственно и мир предстаёт для них по-разному. для разных видений мира требуются разные объяснения.


Это да, но разве Буддизм не выявляет космические законы, такие как закон кармы или закон распределения энергий это же все не появилось само сабой. Многие не признают эти законы и считают их субъектвиной выдумкой, однако я искренне верю в закон кармы и полагаю, что он является одним из многих законов мироздания, которые нам еще предстоит обнаружить. Без знания законов, человек не сможет себя организовать в верном направлении и не сможет стать действительно высоко развитым, духовным существом, в этом сила законов, а информация ключ к их пониманию, поэтому она мне не фиолетова. Еслиб я мог добратся до алайя-виджняны и извлеч оттуда всю информацию об устройстве космса и человеческого сознания, то просветление было бы ближе или наооборот, достигнув просветления можно получить доступ ко всем знаниям мира и познать истину!

----------


## Socalledi

> Не Скиентизм является исключительно научным мировозрением и хотя я признаю что наука многое может, но признаю что наука все таки имеет свой предел и не может объяснить некоторые события и явления, а также человеческое сознание.


Ну, положим, скиентисты тоже могут говорить о некой метафизике. Ваша взяла, я неверно выразился. Я имел в виду, что Ваше воззрение похоже на разговоры о "вселенском информационном поле" или Боге Эйнштейна http://books.atheism.ru/atheists/einstein.html




> Это да, но разве Буддизм не выявляет космические законы, такие как закон кармы или закон распределения энергий это же все не появилось само
> сабой.


Закон кармы можно называть космическим в смысле его универсальности. Но это не закон, управляющий неким космосом - ни в античном, ни в современном понимании. Это закон поступка-плода. А про распределение энергий - это что-то уж совсем из физики или Вы о чём?

Что касается космических законов, то в Абхидхарме действительно присутствуют объяснения механизмов существования вселенной. Но речь никак не идёт о том, что алая-виджняна - это некое вселенское информационное поле. В виджнянаваде это нейтральный ум - носитель кармических семян, основа для их проявления. Просветления-то достичь можно в результате пути, но учение - но именно о пути, а не о чём-то ещё. И вот о пути-то как раз там всё есть. Т.е. не надо лезть ни в какое НЛО,чтобы узнать что-то о практике.

----------


## Ased

> Я имел в виду, что Ваше воззрение похоже на разговоры о "вселенском информационном поле" или Боге Эйнштейна


Да. С Энштейном и его теориями я во многом согласен, еще большей правдоподобности к этому добовляет искренняя и неподдельная вера Энштейна в то, что только Буддизм, как религия сможет отвечать сути общества будщего и станет его ядром. Я на форуме уже где то приводил ссымлу на известный журнал Русского Буддизма, где была эта цитата Энштейна.

Однако есть расспространенная ошибка противопоставлять религию и науку друг другу и приравнивать атеизм и науку. Эти две противоположности отлично сочитаются если вы владеете деалектическим складом ума о чем говорилось так много в предыдущих постах.  :Smilie: 




> А про распределение энергий - это что-то уж совсем из физики или Вы о чём?


Это общий закон о том, что любая энергия, материя (как вид энергии не может) исчезнуть/расстворится без следа, а перейдет в другое качество. Причина тому взаимосвязь всех явлений во вселенной на многомерном уровне. Вселенная пронизана сверхмалыми частицами, такими как нейтрино и темная материя, которые состовляют большую часть основы существующего космоса, однако трудно заметны человеком и не могут быть распознаны без специального оборудования. В качестве примера можно привести нейтринные звезды. Вы никогда не сможете уничтожить звезду полностью. Даже если внешне она исчезнет в силу каких либо причин (взрыва или другово катаклизма) на ее месте  в космосе останется ее энергетический двойник или нейтринная звезда, ученые доказали их наличие. Однако ее можно увидеть только с помощью специальных приборов. Закон кармы во много определяет это распределение энергий в области человеческого бытия, точнее это распределение можно назвать инструментами кармы, как и генетическую обусловленноть. В рамках этого закона так же действует закон, любое действие будет иметь противодействие, верно в 99% случаев.




> Что касается космических законов, то в Абхидхарме действительно присутствуют объяснения механизмов существования вселенной. Но речь никак не идёт о том, что алая-виджняна - это некое вселенское информационное поле. В виджнянаваде это нейтральный ум - носитель кармических семян, основа для их проявления. Просветления-то достичь можно в результате пути, но учение - но именно о пути, а не о чём-то ещё. И вот о пути-то как раз там всё есть. Т.е. не надо лезть ни в какое НЛО,чтобы узнать что-то о практике.


Конешно не надо никуда лезть, вот только времени это может занять очень много. Много жизней и не факт, что в новом рождении вам удасться прийти к учению и продолжить путь к просветлению. А так может быть удасться и за одну жизнь добраться до просветления. Я не уверен, ничего утверждать не буду ибо могу ошибаться.

----------


## Socalledi

Я совсем поверхностно владею знаниями о современном состоянии физики, но читал, что при неких условиях з-н сохранения массы-энергии как раз утрачивает смысл.

Как бы то ни было, я совсем недавно писал о своём видении того факта, что в наше время мы имеем дело с плюрализмом точек зрения. Полезными для нас могут быть самые разные т.з.  Нет никаких причин, будучи буддистом, отвергать научные или какие-то ещё т.з. Однако нет никаких онований и смешивать различные точки зрения. Например, утверждать, что физические законы являются неким "проявлением Дхармы" безосновательно и глупо. Не побоюсь так сказать.

Будда не учит конечности-бесконечности мира и т.д. Будда учит пути к освобождению. Какие могут быть основания смешивать Дхарму с чем-то ещё? Занимаешься наукой - занимайся ей. Занимаешься одновременно и буддийской наукой - одно другому не мешает. Может даже помогать. Но говорить, что одно из другого вытекает - какой смысл?

----------


## Ased

> Например, утверждать, что физические законы являются неким "проявлением Дхармы" безосновательно и глупо. Не побоюсь так сказать.





> Будда не учит конечности-бесконечности мира и т.д. Будда учит пути к освобождению. Какие могут быть основания смешивать Дхарму с чем-то ещё? Занимаешься наукой - занимайся ей. Занимаешься одновременно и буддийской наукой - одно другому не мешает. Может даже помогать. Но говорить, что одно из другого вытекает - какой смысл?


Явлений не взаимосвязанных не бывает, поэтому нет и основания отрицать что одно из другово вытекать не может. Самый важный момент это на основе понимания этих взаимосвязей развить у себя навык осознанности и докопаться до сути явлений и процессов. Тогда можно говорить о том что сознание сможет воспринимать многие многоуровневые процессы и при этом не противоречить само себе. Я почти уверен, что сам Будда знал и понимал практически все существующие процессы и явления и знал как устроен этот мир, однако он не освещал этот вопрос в значительной степени. Видимо у него были на это причины, скорее всего они были связаны с тем что люди того времени не смогли бы принять столько информации, это их бы запутало и сбило с пути, как бы хорошо им это не преподносилось бы. Влюбом случае впросветление это 100% осознанность, а осознанность это навык, который нарабатывается духовной практикой особого рода и пониманием различного рода взаимосвязей и сути процессов и явлений. Покрайней мере подобное утверждение выглядит логично и причин для его отрицания нет. Покрайней мере самопознание, развитие осознанности в комбинации с практиками дхармы и приобретением всякого рода знаний об устройстве вселенной выглядят эффективнее и целесообразнее, чем бессмысленное материалистическое мировозрение с его принципом жизни одним днем и постоянного удовлетворения потребностей, которые порождают новые потребности, которые снова надо удовлетворять.  :Smilie:

----------


## Socalledi

Я соглаен со всем, что вы написали в последнем посте. Против чего я выступаю - это отсутствие чётко обозначенной точки зрения. Т.е. мнения о чём-то можно и не иметь, но если берёшься чем-то пользоваться, некое определённое видение данного предмета должно быть. 

Разумеется, образованность идёт только на пользу. Во вред идёт как раз нечто противоположное образованности, а именно смешивание информации о различных предметах и точках зрения в один компот. Экуменизм - зло.

Если уж пытаться соотнести алая-виджяну с Богом или информационным полем, надо объяснить в каком смысле и зачем сопоствляется.

Я, например, тоже сравниваю Алая-виджняну со спинозовской субстанцией в смысле её свойства в воззрении виднянавады (не всей школы) быть основой для всех явлений, не требующей для самой себя никакой иной основы. Хуанди, правда, это моё сравнение не нравится. Но это всё не мировоззренческие, а философско-методологические изыски.

А вот если сказать, что есть некое поле, откуда можно "черпать" информацию, в которую все мы когда-то обратимся - это не буддистом, а контактёром станешь. Суть-то в том, что Будда сказал всё что хотел, а не всё, о чём его спросили. Это не значит, что мы знаем больше Будды, но мы определённо имеем больше информации, чем он хотел нам высказать относительно мира. ЕСДЛ говорит, что Будда приходил не для того, чтобы рисовать карты мира.

Вы говорите, мол, узнаю нечто о мире - ну и что дальше? Изменить-то надо не мир, а свой собственный ум. Если мир изменить, нам-то что от этого? Мы здесь ненадолго. Нам о себе надо думать, а не о галактиках каких-нибудь.

----------


## Ased

> Если уж пытаться соотнести алая-виджяну с Богом или информационным полем, надо объяснить в каком смысле и зачем сопоствляется.


Это очень сложно, здесь нужна огромная осознанность, я могу лишь сказать фразой из секретных материалов, "указывая пальцем" на алайя-виджняну и Буддизм в целом, истина где то там.  :Smilie: 




> А вот если сказать, что есть некое поле, откуда можно "черпать" информацию, в которую все мы когда-то обратимся - это не буддистом, а контактёром станешь. Суть-то в том, что Будда сказал всё что хотел, а не всё, о чём его спросили. Это не значит, что мы знаем больше Будды, но мы определённо имеем больше информации, чем он хотел нам высказать относительно мира. ЕСДЛ говорит, что Будда приходил не для того, чтобы рисовать карты мира.


Да скорее всего это так. Но познавательные способности многих в силу их обусловленности т.е. кармы, сильно ограничены. И в следствии этого они не могут увидеть многое в учении, я не исключение. Поэтому там где есть куча непонятного, естественно многие пытаются это непонятное как то объяснить и чем нибудь заполнить белые пятна в своем мировозрении. Отсюда возникает куча догадок типа, а как должно быть. И естественно лучший способ с этим разобратся, найти на все непонятные явления верные объяснения.  :Smilie:  Это естественно, так же как ипрактики.




> Вы говорите, мол, узнаю нечто о мире - ну и что дальше? Изменить-то надо не мир, а свой собственный ум. Если мир изменить, нам-то что от этого? Мы здесь ненадолго. Нам о себе надо думать, а не о галактиках каких-нибудь.


Меняя себя человек меняет окружающий его мир и наоборот меняя мир, меняется он сам. Это своего рода игра обусловленностей, ведь и я и мир это обусловленность, а как вы правильно подметили обусловленное непостоянно.  :Smilie:  А то что надо думать о себе это само собой, поиск знания это форма заботы о себе. Инной кто не ищет для себя развития, не будет делать то что этому способствует и как следствие не сможет изменить свою карму.

P.S. кстати раз уж упоминули, что то Хуанди давно не слышно. Видимо потерял он интерес наши оффтопы обсуждать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Socalledi

Да ладно офтоп - мы же никого не провоцируем. Вы мой наезд, пожалуйста, фильтруйте, но насчёт контактёрства лучше имейте в виду. А то съехавших крыш в народе сколько угодно.

Вы конечно правы, что каждый сам развивается - по своим собственным запросам. И запрос "вписывания" научного мировоззрения в буддийское вполне актуален. Но это д.б. именно соотнесение точек зрения. Тогда будет позитив. А если наизобретать какого-нибудь никму непонятного, включая самого себя, толку мало.

----------


## Eugeny

Кстати агенты это вполне себе класс Мар.

----------


## Tomahawk

Возможно уже было, тогда отмодерируйте, плз.
*
Первоначальный сценарий фильма-трилогии «The Matrix»*
Цитата:
"Самое интересное заключается в следующем: на определенном этапе из сценария в конечном итоге была убрана на редкость занимательная составляющая - суровый финальный твист. Дело в том, что с самого начала Вачовски задумывали свою трилогию как фильм с, пожалуй, самым печальным и безысходным концом, какой только можно себе представить. Судя по обширному фрагменту сценария, который был отвергнут весь целиком на этапе согласования производства картины с продюсером Джоэлом Сильвером, мы лишились на редкость ошеломляющего финала, который уж точно смотрелся бы лучше того «хэппи-энда», который в конце концов попал на экраны."
Полный текст по ссылке.
http://webdiscover.ru/v/169180

----------

Lion Miller (08.05.2013), SlavaR (09.05.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (18.02.2014), Микаэль (10.05.2013), Павел Ш. (08.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Возможно уже было, тогда отмодерируйте, плз.
> *
> Первоначальный сценарий фильма-трилогии «The Matrix»*
> Цитата:
> "Самое интересное заключается в следующем: на определенном этапе из сценария в конечном итоге была убрана на редкость занимательная составляющая - суровый финальный твист. Дело в том, что с самого начала Вачовски задумывали свою трилогию как фильм с, пожалуй, самым печальным и безысходным концом, какой только можно себе представить. Судя по обширному фрагменту сценария, который был отвергнут весь целиком на этапе согласования производства картины с продюсером Джоэлом Сильвером, мы лишились на редкость ошеломляющего финала, который уж точно смотрелся бы лучше того «хэппи-энда», который в конце концов попал на экраны."
> Полный текст по ссылке.
> http://webdiscover.ru/v/169180


Только это фэйк - фанфик какого-то поклонника сеттинга, выдаваемый за реальный сценраий. 
А так-то данная концовка где уже только ни была, в тех же "Трёх стигматах Палмера Элдрича" Ф.К. Дика, из книг которого половина матрицы вырастает.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (18.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.05.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

Была бы интересна такого рода концовка, хоть, в какойто степени, два уровня матрицы всёже можно предугадать.

----------


## Eugeny

Было бы интересней, если бы в конце Нео проснулся из второго уровня Матрицы

----------


## Володя Володя

А там третий  :EEK!: 
А потом бац, и оказывается главный архитектор это бабушка в деревне которая делает матрёшку из берёзы. Тут же появляется Дикаприо и начинает петь музыка...

----------


## Eugeny

> А там третий 
> Голограмма.


не,а пробудившийся Нео типа оказался Буддой, и прям показывают его внешность в капсуле, прям как когда он в Маленьком Будде когда играл

----------

Володя Володя (08.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А там третий 
> А потом бац, и оказывается главный архитектор это бабушка в деревне которая делает матрёшку из берёзы.


...и завали эту бабушку Нагарджуна  :Wink: 




> Он увидел ступу, окруженную Буддами и Бодхисаттвами. Нагарджуна открыл ступу и увидел внутри еще одну, точно такую же. Тогда он решил найти самую первую, исходную, ступу. Он открыл вторую ступу и увидел внутри такую же третью, в ней - четвертую и так далее до бесконечности. И понял тогда Нагарджуна, что никакой первой ступы, иначе говоря, первосубстанции, первоосновы, нет и не может быть. Это понимание сделало его достойным обрести сутры Праджня-парамиты

----------

Володя Володя (08.05.2013), Надежда Хабичевская (14.02.2014), Светлана Тарасевич (09.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.05.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

Есть так называемая голограмная теория.
Голограмма это когда в каждом пикселе имеется вся картина целиком.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Есть так называемая голограмная теория.
> Голограмма это когда в каждом пикселе имеется вся картина целиком.


Фрактальная, наверное, тоже подходит.

----------

Володя Володя (08.05.2013)

----------


## Aion

Кармапа Ченно!

----------

Алик (14.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (14.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2014)

----------


## Markus

Когда то давно встретил на просторах инета такое вот "Философское обоснование"

P.S. Ничего не хотел этим сказать, дал ссылку для тех кому это может показаться интересным.  :Smilie:

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (14.02.2014), Фил (14.02.2014)

----------


## Legba

> ...и завали эту бабушку Нагарджуна


Открыл Нагарджуна 18 ступу - глядь, а там Германн!

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (18.02.2014)

----------

